# ND State Record Channel Catfish



## Toby Mougey

Just thought some guys on here would like this as we are both very excited! I brought my girlfriend, Tina Willis, catfishing with me 7-25-09 at Moon Lake, a lake I grew up on. Needless to say, I really got out fished She ended up catching a channel catfish that weighed 42lbs 1oz, 40" long, and the new State Record. What a great site to see. I couldn't be happier for her as this is something she has always wanted to accomplish since she started catfishing with me back in 2006. Does anyone know a good taxidermist? We were thinking of getting a replica made and giving the real thing to the Game and Fish Department so they could study it. Needless to say it was a great day of fishing!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Not saying I don't believe you...but can you post up a pic? Sounds like a monster!


----------



## knutson24

I believe him. I went to school with the guy and he's not one to lie.


----------



## Toby Mougey

Here is the link to KFGO this morning. It has a pic but we are waiting for the Game and Fish pics to show later. The picture will also be in the Fargo Forum tomorrow, Tuesday 7-28-09.

http://www.kfgo.com/JackSandy.php


----------



## Duckslayer100

knutson24 said:


> I believe him. I went to school with the guy and he's not one to lie.


Never said I thought he was a liar, just said I wanted to see a pic. 
Looks like a fish of a lifetime! Congrats!!!


----------



## fox412

Congratulations


----------



## FargoCatMan

Gebs Taxidermy in Casselton does an awesome job on replicas. I had one done last year of a 25lber and it looks fantastic. The best i have ever seen, i have to tell people it's a replica it looks so real.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Here's a link to the story and photo on the Grand Forks Herald Web site: 
http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/127906/


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Congats Tine and Toby. I just left there place after seein the fish, callin the fish a HAWG is an understatement It couldn't have happened to two better or hard fishing people. keep up the good work guys! :beer:


----------



## Toby Mougey

Thank you Scott for the kind words. Very glad to show you in person, our pleasure for fishing with us these past few years. Definately a sight to see up close.


----------



## jwdinius1

Congrats!!!


----------



## schultz345

I didn't even know Moon Lake had Catfish? Crazy.


----------



## njsimonson

Congrats! That fish is SCARY BIG!

The cats in Moon were stocked yeeeears ago, and that 40-incher is obviously one of those ancients. I think it was just a couple stockings in the 1990s, and then the GNF put the perch, trout and eyes in.


----------



## Matt Jones

Congrats on the catch of a lifetime! :beer:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup




----------



## specialpatrolgroup

That photo was from the Forum's website


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Ada Girl Tina! That is one exceptional sumo kitty, and one to be proud of for sure. Well done!

I understand your considering a replica, good choice, that is the best way to go by far. The crew from Brainerd is the best choice and have good molds for that size sumo kitty to work with. Since it is a new state record, they may cut you a break on the replica if you give them proper credit for the mount, worth exploring.

I have boated a few channel catfish over 40 lbs on the Canadian end of the Red River of the North, and seen them up to 44 pounds, and highly expected one to show up on the Red this season that would topple the existing state record....I'll admit...Moon Lake was a surprise, but not a total surprise, I new there were some old sumo kitty's in there.

Tina's new benchmark will be a tough one to beat. Congratulations!


----------



## fargoben67

contrats to tina!

hey toby, question. i heard she was using a frog for bait. can i ask what kind of rod, reel and hook she was using as well as how the hook was set up?

thanks!


----------



## Toby Mougey

Here are some better pics...the one the Forum took the fish was a little discolored from being in the cooler.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Toby and Tina...I would like an autographed picture of that top one for my bait shop. That would be great! I'm serious.

I can show off her new record and the new "Queen of the Kitty's".


----------



## jmillercustoms

there are some biiiiiiiiiiiggg fillets on that one! way to go nice fish!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I know...in no uncertain terms Tina is one dedicated Kitty Hunter. I had the opportunity to chat with her and Toby recently and she is most certainly hooked on Kittys'.

As far as I'm concerned...there is nobody else so well deserving of the title of *"Queen of the Kitty's*...as Tina.


----------



## takethekids

That is an amazing channel cat! I've seen some pretty big ones here in KS, but NOTHING like that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Will the* "Queen of the Kitty's"* beat her own record this season......my vote is....she just may.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Id say she has a good chance of beating her record and I'm sure Toby will give her a run for her money!


----------

